# Can’t get shine on motorhome GRP panel



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello

I’ve been machine polishing my motorhome over the last couple of days (and still have a quite a bit of it to do - the car will never feel like a big job again after this) 
I’m using a rotary with a meguiars burgundy (cutting) pad and Scholl S20 

It has a mix of regular body panels on the cab, plastic front bumper, aluminium side panels and what I think is GRP on the over cab section. 

I’m happy with the finish I’m getting on all sections except for the GRP over the cab, I’m just not getting a decent finish there and it still looks flat. 

Does anyone have experience with this? Could it be down to my polish/pad combo or is it my technique? I have kept the speed down to around 1200rpm max with many passes as I’m obviously not able to measure the paint depth on this section and don’t want to build up too much heat. 

Cheers


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

Does the area the over head, feel rough, almost matte like? 

IIRC, overhead luton areas need alot of correction/cutting to bring them back up as they oxidise heavily 
Have you got any pictures so I can see?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Maybe look at the megs marine range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

